# Fuente simetrica con una bateria



## paola forero (Mar 14, 2006)

Como puedo lograr sacar +9v, -9v y tierra de una batería de 9v?, Es decir, simular una fuente simétrica de 9 voltios con una batería.

Gracias por su ayuda.


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 14, 2006)

Para realizar una fuente simetrica debes conectar dos baterias de 9 voltios en serie, el punto central de esta serie seria la tierra.

Saludos.


----------



## EinSoldiatGott (Mar 14, 2006)

Efectivamente debes hacer lo que el compañero Li-ion te indica, o bien si quisieras obtener una simétrica de +4.5 -4.5 de esa sola batería que mencionas, lo que se suele hacer es implementar un divisor de tensiones. Si consigues una pila de 18v con el mismo método del divisor puedes obtener los +9 y -9

Saludos


----------



## Betomelo (Mar 14, 2006)

Podrias utilizar una fuente conmutada o algun integrado tipo "charge-pump" como lo hace un MAX 232 con el que puedes obtener aproximadamente +8v y -8v con una fuente de alimentacion sencilla de 5V, en el caso que poner 2 baterias no sea una opcion, claro esta que la corriente suministrada por este integrado es baja. en este enlace hay un ejemplo de como generar -5v con una bateria de 9v con un simple 555 

http://ourworld.compuserve.com/homepages/Bill_Bowden/page10.htm


----------



## Jbarragan (Abr 3, 2006)

Existe un IC que realiza esta función, efectivamente es un "charge pump" con capacitancias conmutadas, y se usa para Invertir el voltaje de entrada.

ICL7660, de varios fabricantes como Maxim e Intersil (antes Harris), lo puedes encontrar en :

http://www.intersil.com/cda/deviceinformación/0,1477,ICL7660S,0.html

Ojalá esto te ayude.


----------



## KENNYMAR (Mar 12, 2007)

Li-ion dijo:
			
		

> Para realizar una fuente simetrica debes conectar dos baterias de 9 voltios en serie, el punto central de esta serie seria la tierra.
> 
> Saludos.



hola no te entendi muybien, q es eso de tierra.. ¿¿¿conectar a tierra???, en donde conecto

         |---(+  9v  -)---------|---------(-  9v  +)---|
         |                             |                            |
         |                             |                            |
         |                             |                            |
          -9v                            tierra                +9v


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Mar 13, 2007)

a----( + 9v - )----b----( + 9v - )----c

a: +9v
b: punto común tambien llamado "tierra", "ground", "GND", "0voltios"
c: -9v

Saludos.


----------



## KENNYMAR (Mar 13, 2007)

hola li-ion  

q osea yo puedo usar pilas comunes, por ejemplo las de 1.5 voltios y obtendre una fuente simetrica si conecto asi como lo has graficado.


a----( + 1.5v - )----b----( + 1.5v - )----c 

a: +1.5v 
b: punto común tambien llamado "tierra", "ground", "GND", "0voltios" 
c: -1.5v 

e visto esto en una web:

  +9v-------resistencia--------led-------------GND  

 q seria igual en tu grafico a:

  a-----resistencia-----led---------b


es cierto??????????????


bye saludos


----------



## aerodesliza (May 28, 2007)

Si seria lo mismo


----------



## martincruz (May 7, 2009)

Hola: yo tengo que hacer una fuente partida de 12V y lo pienso hacer con dos baterias, un tecnico de televisores que me esta armando la placa, esta convencido de que no funciona. Alguien me puede explicar pq funciona? muchas gracias si es rápido mataria..


----------



## alfonsoj2021 (Ene 30, 2010)

hola a todos estoy buscando un circuito que me saque de la pila de el auto el + gnd - es que me arme un filtro pasabajos que funciona con fuente simetrica y necesito hacerlo funcionar en un auto necesito ayuda con esto


----------



## algp (Ene 30, 2010)

Imagino que se trata de un circuito de audio que utiliza op. amps.

Si ese fuera el caso... lo mas simple es modificar ligeramente el circuito, para usar fuente no simetrica ( como la que hay en un auto ).

En este APP Note de Texas puedes ver informacion detallada sobre el asunto.
Cualquier consulta avisanos... despues de leer el APP Note...

No paso a explicar mas porque no se si realmente tu circuito usa op. amps.


----------



## edward23 (Ene 10, 2012)

poniendo en paralelo dos capacitores en serie, uniendo la pata negativa con el pin positivo en la union de ahi se puede sacar la tierra?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2012)

edward23 dijo:


> poniendo en paralelo dos capacitores en serie, uniendo la pata negativa con el pin positivo en la union de ahi se puede sacar la tierra?



Nop, ni por casualidad.

Una posibilidad sería esto: 

Ver el archivo adjunto 1266​


----------



## miguelus (Ene 10, 2012)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Nop, ni por casualidad.
> 
> Una posibilidad sería esto:
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 1266​



Fogonazo revisa el esquema, hay un pequeño error, Pines 2 y 3 del OP intercambiados 
Lo propuesto por fogonazo es lo correcto (solucionando el pequeño error), la masa sería en el punto de unión de los Emisores.

Sal U2.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 10, 2012)

miguelus dijo:


> Fogonazo revisa el esquema, hay un pequeño error, Pines 2 y 3 del OP intercambiados
> Lo propuesto por fogonazo es lo correcto (solucionando el pequeño error), la masa sería en el punto de unión de los Emisores.
> 
> Sal U2.



Cierto, eso me pasa por andar robandome los dibujos ajenos :enfadado:.
Los Nº de terminal son correctos, los símbolos (+ -) se encuentran invertidos.

Gracias Miguelus


----------



## aquileslor (Ene 10, 2012)

Usá un oscilador con 555, rectificás en negativo y listo. Así usás una sola batería. Yo tengo un circuito que funciona así hace como 30 años.
Suerte.


----------



## miguelus (Ene 18, 2012)

Más fácil..
Mira este CI... L165.
En el  Date Sheet viene una aplicación con lo que necesitas.

Sal U2


----------



## chococoandres (Ene 18, 2012)

para el que le sirva, si es para alimentar operacionales o circuitos de poco consumo, experimentalmente lo he probado hasta una corriente maxima de 30mA, el circuito lo tengo funcionando desde hace 2 meses aproximadamente y no me ha dado ningun problema, alimento operacionales, dos pares de cd4016, la frecuencia de oscilacion es de 1KHz y un duty de casi 50% (Ton=5.8ms y Toff=5.03ms), calculada con la formula que esta en el datasheet del 555, los diodos los he probado 1n4001 y con diodos rapidos schottky, a esa frecuencia da el mismo resultado y todo va bien, saludos
 un pequeño error: R2 no es 39K, es de 33K


----------



## jaimepsantos (Ene 18, 2012)

Saludos checa el integrado LM 7660 podes saca algunos mA como maximo pero igual checalo son 8 pines y 2 capacitores y consigues tu fuente negativa


----------



## Selkir (Mar 5, 2012)

he estado leyendo el tema, pero no saco nada en claro.
Resulta que mi hermano me ha pedido un crossover para el sub de su coche. Todos los esquemas que encuentro trabajan con alimentación simétrica de entre ±12V y ±15V, lo cual es un "problema", ya que la batería del coche solo saca que +12V.
Estoy buscando algún circuito con el cual pueda sacar de esos 12V una alimentación simétrica de unos ±12V aproximadamente, pero no encuentro nada (o no estoy buscando bien).
¿Hay algún circuito que haga esto?


----------



## chclau (Mar 5, 2012)

Los circuitos que comentaron aquí no te sirven porque son a capacitores conmutados, normalmente no te entregarán más de unos 100mA. Tu necesitas probablemente algo mucho más potente, que también existe, pero para decirte como hacerlo, tienes que decir el consumo de corriente que necesitas de los -12V.


----------



## Selkir (Mar 5, 2012)

chclau dijo:


> Los circuitos que comentaron aquí no te sirven porque son a capacitores conmutados, normalmente no te entregarán más de unos 100mA. Tu necesitas probablemente algo mucho más potente, que también existe, pero para decirte como hacerlo, tienes que decir el consumo de corriente que necesitas de los -12V.



El consumo exacto no lo se, estoy pensando en usar uno o dos operaciones para el crossover (el TL072 o alguno similar), por lo que me imagino que el consumo será pequeño.


----------



## chococoandres (Mar 28, 2012)

los operacionales no consumen mucha corriente, velo en su hoja de datos, ademas no tendras ninguna carga considerable en el operacional, no consuiras mas de 20mA, yo ,ismo lo tengo funcionando mas de dos meses continuos


----------



## opli (Mar 31, 2012)

Hola, es posible que te solucione el tema este inversor.http://www.soloelectronica.net/buckboost_inverting_converter.htmUn saludo


----------



## josehilo (Jul 22, 2014)

aquileslor dijo:


> Usá un oscilador con 555, rectificás en negativo y listo. Así usás una sola batería. Yo tengo un circuito que funciona así hace como 30 años.
> Suerte.



Hola, Cómo podrias estimar hasta cuanta corriente entregaría el Capacitor de donde saco el valor negativo?
Con los valores indicados en esta pagina te parecen bien? http://www.unicrom.com/cir_12V-DC-negativos.asp
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 22, 2014)

Se obtienen unos miliamperes cómo para un preamplificador o algo parecido


----------



## tupolev (Jul 22, 2014)

Con un convertidor DC-DC con salida dual, los hay en ebay.

Saludos


----------

